# Sexing D.Patricia



## charoozz520 (Dec 8, 2008)

Was hoping someone can help sex my two D.Patricia 

First One:









Second One:










Thanks!


----------



## STRASSTN (May 30, 2012)

I would guess both male, more sure of the first being male than the second though.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

the 1st one looks to be male, 2nd i can't really tell. try to take a pic of the 2nd frog from the side.


----------



## charoozz520 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks guys, I figure the first one was a male cause of the toepads, here's more pic of the second fella


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Both appear to be Male in my opinion.

Unless the 2nd is a really skinny female.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

My female Patricia have really large toepads, so I'll go with both females.
How old are they? Have you placed them with a confirmed male or played a call to them?

Here is my male with really large toepads.


----------



## charoozz520 (Dec 8, 2008)

They should be about 1 year old so I dont know if they are old enough yet, they are being fed every other day.


----------



## charoozz520 (Dec 8, 2008)

Took some more pictures today, not sure if it will help:


----------

